# Help for salary payment situation



## Denny91ct (May 26, 2017)

Hi all guys of the forum,
First thing, thank you so much anticipated .
So, I've a lot of questions that I need to clarify, but first I need to make a quick explanation of my situation:
I come from Italy and I started on 1st of May a PhD (Doktorand) at Uni of Braunschweig (Niedersachsen) and I don't know the German. I have been hired with contract formula (TVL-13 50%). Today I received a letter from NLBV, ie the Institute for the payment of the employees in Lower-Saxony.
In this letter there is written Absclagszahlung/en and an amount of money that I will earn (but I don't know when this will be, because is not totally clear in the letter). Now I tried to search on the web the meaning of Absclagszahlung.
Searching on the web for the meaning of this word, I found "down payment". Now I don't know how work in Germany, but if the meaning of this word is really down payment , I don't understand why will I earn a down payment if I've worked from the beginning of the month?
And especially, why will not I earn an entire salary?
I really hope that someone can explain me the situation because at the moment I'm really worried...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An Abschlagszahlung can also be a "partial" payment or installment. If your pay is considered to be an annual grant or a lump sum, say 5 thousand euros for the academic term, then your monthly "pay" would be considered a partial payment or installment on the total sum you've been awarded.

You may want to find someone to translate the letter for you and explain just what they are telling you. Official German can be even tougher to understand than conversational German, and the "tone" of business letters can be down right intimidating. They may simply be informing you of how your contract salary or grant is going to be paid to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

usually in public service ( Öffentlicher Dienst ) payday is last work day of the month, but often settlements are not finally calculated. So you could get a partial payment ( Abschlagszahlung) for the month.
If my recherche is right so it could be a good idea to get a reserve from home..50% of TLV 13 is not much money for living in Germany.


----------



## Denny91ct (May 26, 2017)

But my question is: Do will I get the rest of my agreed salary? And when?
The Abschlagszahlung wrote in the letter is of 850€, and the 50% of TV-L 13 is of 1230€ and for my monthly expenses is totally fine.
I don't understand if I started to work on 1st of May why will I earn only a partial payment?
How work in Germany regarding payments of contracts?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Denny91ct said:


> But my question is: Do will I get the rest of my agreed salary? And when?
> The Abschlagszahlung wrote in the letter is of 850€, and the 50% of TV-L 13 is of 1230€ and for my monthly expenses is totally fine.
> I don't understand if I started to work on 1st of May why will I earn only a partial payment?
> How work in Germany regarding payments of contracts?


Don't worry you 'll get the agreed salary..but only one, two weeks later, with stripe.


----------

